# ldn_mitm v1.2.0 released



## Volthax (Apr 17, 2019)

Ofcourse TX already has it pre-included. May the relationship go on and rock 2019!


----------



## huma_dawii (Apr 17, 2019)

The moment we are able to do this without the need of a PC will be great.


----------



## shado9573 (Apr 17, 2019)

Volthax said:


> Ofcourse TX already has it pre-included. May the relationship go on and rock 2019!


TX is closed source and is limited to its own features and NRO's. At times NRO's dont even work on SX since in my experience it has horrible support. And that being closed source we have to actually wait for features to be implemented in itself in the CFW.
Atleast AMS is open and has a kip support which helps a ton of stuff and features. Best part it can also be edited since it is open source and the best part. EmuNAND is being made so yea time for SX OS to become obsolete soon. The downfall is near. (SX user myself).


----------



## nachuz (Apr 18, 2019)

Volthax said:


> Ofcourse TX already has it pre-included. May the relationship go on and rock 2019!


Actually, TX just grabbed it and included it on their CFW without asking, because of this update, *is already outdated and to enjoy this update you will have to wait for SX to update first*


----------



## Dominator211 (Apr 18, 2019)

does this mean I can play Fortnite Finally on my Switch again?


----------



## fst312 (Apr 18, 2019)

Since I haven’t been online lately, I had no idea this stopped working with the latest atmosphere update but it’s good to know it’s working again.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Apr 18, 2019)

Dominator211 said:


> does this mean I can play Fortnite Finally on my Switch again?


No. Only games with lan support work


----------



## Brayton (Apr 18, 2019)

Can I just get banned and use this? Maybe just never connect online but use this?


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Apr 18, 2019)

shado9573 said:


> TX is closed source and is limited to its own features and NRO's. At times NRO's dont even work on SX since in my experience it has horrible support. And that being closed source we have to actually wait for features to be implemented in itself in the CFW.
> Atleast AMS is open and has a kip support which helps a ton of stuff and features. Best part it can also be edited since it is open source and the best part. EmuNAND is being made so yea time for SX OS to become obsolete soon. The downfall is near. (SX user myself).


Everything works with the "L" method (which supplies more ram, too).



nachuz said:


> Actually, TX just grabbed it and included it on their CFW without asking, because of this update, *is already outdated and to enjoy this update you will have to wait for SX to update first*


Do you have a source that they didn't ask? I would guess that they payed for it.


----------



## LightBeam (Apr 18, 2019)

Technicmaster0 said:


> Everything works with the "L" method (which supplies more ram, too).
> 
> 
> Do you have a source that they didn't ask? I would guess that they payed for it.


They certainly didn't paid for anything, if it's open source, they just take it and call it a new functionnality behind their name

EDIT : Looks like this time it was a request


----------



## Cubuss (Apr 18, 2019)

Technicmaster0 said:


> Everything works with the "L" method (which supplies more ram, too).
> 
> 
> Do you have a source that they didn't ask? I would guess that they payed for it.



He is talking out of his ass, we actually asked Team Xecuter to implement it,


----------



## MichaelKnightPT (Apr 18, 2019)

I have a switch with hack ReinX, I never connected it to the internet, how can I use this program and connect it to the internet without being banned? 
Can someone explain the method to me?


----------



## snoofly (Apr 18, 2019)

nachuz said:


> Actually, TX just grabbed it and included it on their CFW without asking, because of this update, *is already outdated and to enjoy this update you will have to wait for SX to update first*


Interesting point.
As a SX user, never thought hands tied in that kind of way.
Hm..
I guess when I have a need then I'll bother but I'm pretty good for now in any case - not enough time as it is


----------



## Cubuss (Apr 18, 2019)

MichaelKnightPT said:


> I have a switch with hack ReinX, I never connected it to the internet, how can I use this program and connect it to the internet without being banned?
> Can someone explain the method to me?



There is no 100% gaurantee you wont get banned ,

Your best option is connect to your acces point and enter an incorrect password,
Then you can change the internet settings and use 90dns or other dns to block connection to nintendos server,


----------



## fst312 (Apr 20, 2019)

I’m reading this doesn’t work with smash bros 3.0, is that the only game, was Nintendo actually able to patch lan play.


----------



## Cubuss (Apr 20, 2019)

fst312 said:


> I’m reading this doesn’t work with smash bros 3.0, is that the only game, was Nintendo actually able to patch lan play.



No nintendo added some calls in their local wireless services,


----------



## Essasetic (Apr 21, 2019)

nachuz said:


> Actually, TX just grabbed it and included it on their CFW without asking, because of this update, *is already outdated and to enjoy this update you will have to wait for SX to update first*


First time I'm gonna have to disagree with you. The developers let TX implement it.


----------



## Cubuss (Apr 21, 2019)

Super smash 3.0.0 fixed should work now,: https://github.com/spacemeowx2/ldn_mitm/releases


----------



## possessedlaptop (Aug 9, 2019)

I have a question, I tried toggling on the ldn mitm on Hekate Toolbox and asked me to reboot.
From there it seems my switch bricked, it doesn't go past the Nintendo Switch splash.

I'm using the latest version of Kosmos from SDsetup, Fw 8.1. 
Pls help I'd really love to play online.


----------

